# Prime Minister's Questions



## Sandy (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay, a weird sort of question from a weird sort of person -- me!  This is for British members who have at least a passing interest in Parliament.

Every once in a while I manage to see what looks like a recording of "prime minister's questions," and find it kind of enchanting.  Just remember, I'm an American, okay? 

So, I assume this is a regular activity, probably has been for eons, and it really seems to show off just how skilled these MPs are on their feet -- much more so than any, well, "action" in the U.S. Congress.

In the U.K., is this just sort of routine?  Is it just for show?  Is it a reflection of day-to-day debate in Parliament or is it sort of a special treat?  Is it even a treat?  Does anyone care, or is it the stuff of tomorrow's headlines?

And if you're a Canadian or Australian member, do they have the same practice in your government?

Thanks, I've always kind of wondered!  (and if I did this wrong, please be gentle...it's my first thread start!)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 11, 2013)

Primr minister's questions are once a week, there is a formal format for opening but most of it is the leader of the opposition asking the prime minister questions, the questions are not tabled in advance, so he doesn't know exactly what's coming, but he will be well briefed about what is likely to turn up. There are other question times during the week when mp's can ask questions of ministers, they can be from the other side attacking or from their own side giving them a feed to big themselves up. A lot of democratic parliaments are modelled quite closely on ours, not only the ex possessions and colonies.





> it really seems to show off just how skilled these MPs are on their feet -- much more so than any, well, "action" in the U.S. Congress.


Well, it would wouldn't it; to paraphrase Ms Rice-Davies.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 11, 2013)

Olly, thanks so much!  If I'm attentive, the questions program (er, programme) is on I think Sunday evenings for about an hour on C-Span, which (for those in the civilized world) mostly covers the US Congress - hearings, speeches, votes - and is reknowned in the public eye as the ultimate in dull TV.  Half the time I have no clue about the specific issues being debated in Parliament, but the flair is amazing.  I watch Mr. Cameron and (sorry, don't know the name!) the opposition leader tangle in rhetoric and it's really amazing.  I can't help but wonder how our really insipid politicians would wither in that charged atmosphere.  Why if it weren't for good old John in, what, 1215, we'd be deprived of a delightful hour of debate! Thanks again!


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sandy,
PMQs used to be more frequent, but Blair was the first to reduce the number of them. The House of Commons is usually pretty full for PMQs because it's a) most likely to be on TV, and b) the Leaders are in attendance. If you could tune in to the BBC Parliament Channel, or whatever passes for it these days, the place would be virtually empty, even when debating critical legislation. It's not unusual for Acts of Parliament to be passed with hundreds of MPs absent from the House. Ours is a deeply, deeply flawed system that has little to do with democracy.

Blimey, I sound bitter..!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 17, 2013)

Sandy said:


> And if you're a Canadian or Australian member, do they have the same practice in your government?



From what I can tell, neither country does. If they do, there's no fanfare or consistent media coverage. Especially in Australia, those sorts of open forums for questions would result in the opposition mercilessly stealing the stage and screaming out baseless accusations for an hour. Somehow both the Australian and Canadian parliaments are filled solely with spoiled 6-year-old girls and _still_ they remain mind-bogglingly boring.


----------



## shinyford (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sandy - you can also listen to PMQs live via BBC Radio 4 and afterwards via the Radio iPlayer, which I believe is still available legally internationally. Possibly also broadcast on BBC World Service radio, which is available online also.


----------



## shinyford (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, you should try to catch Question Time (BBC1, Thursdays @ 10.30pm or thereabouts locally) if there's any way to get it where you are. (I am not suggesting illegal means, BTW - heaven forefend!) I think you'd get a real kick out of it.


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2013)

Question Time is definitely worth a look now and again, although the BBC global iPlayer apps tend not to work outside the EU, by the look of things. Lots of Question Time clips and, I think, full episodes do seem to have been uploaded to YouTube, so a quick "BBC Question Time" search on YouTube will have you sniggering at the witless oaf that is the Mayor of London, or the insurance company middle manager that leads HM Loyal Opposition.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks guys -- er, mates!  In the States, there's about an hour of Question Time on C-span (which is about as exiting as watching a rock erode) and certainly more entertaining from a rhetorical viewpoint than the mutterings of our senate leaders.  Just wanted to get a sense of perspective of how much attention the average bloke gave it.  It does have great style and flair, with admiration for both Tory and Labour.


----------



## shinyford (Jul 17, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Thanks guys -- er, mates!  In the States, there's about an hour of Question Time on C-span (which is about as exiting as watching a rock erode) and certainly more entertaining from a rhetorical viewpoint than the mutterings of our senate leaders.  Just wanted to get a sense of perspective of how much attention the average bloke gave it.  It does have great style and flair, with admiration for both Tory and Labour.



I think that's a different thing. As best I can tell, Question Time on C-Span is PMQs; whereas Question Time on the BBC is a far more fun thing entirely. As Fred says, check it out on YouTube (search for Dimbleby - he's the presenter).


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks... I'm certain it's "Prime Minister's Questions" ... sorry for the confusion.  Anyone know who plays the part of the prime minister? He's very good.  (okay, just kidding!)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 17, 2013)

> I watch Mr. Cameron and (sorry, don't know the name!) the opposition leader tangle in rhetoric


Rhetoric has a bad name generally, but they still teach it in the first class public schools, which is where most politicians come from. I have put a link to 'The forest of logic' from the Brigham Young university in 'Piglet's picks', stickied at the top of the forum. It really is an excellent site, no wonder those Mormons are good at the evangelical bit.The opposition leader is Milliband by the way.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, Olly -- I'll look into it... but I seriously doubt I'll ever be debating in a government (or any other) forum.  Just don't have the nerve!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 17, 2013)

The rhetorical forms still work in writing, though you need to be a bit more subtle with them than you do in speech making. They are good tools for getting a point across.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, Olly - that is an amazing website and really nicely organized in manageable pieces so you don't get overwhelmed.  I was about to say, wow, I thought writing was complicated, but this is really complex.... but then, you made a very persuasive point about application to writing.  My reaction was certainly in non-fiction, especially in persuasive forms like advertising and marketing, but I can definitely see your point in fiction as well.  

It adds to my understanding of the highly-charged debate tactics in PMQ, and now I definitely want to see the next program, er, programme, when it airs on C-Span here in the US.  Fascinating touch to my day!

Oh, and as long as we're admiring all things British, I was curious.  In the US, a tavern, bar or cocktail lounge has a _bartender_ to make and serve beverages.  In the U.K., at a pub, is it also a bartender?  Or a barman/barmaid?


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it can be either, but I guess I hear 'barman' more than anything else. I know I was called a barman when I was… erm… a barman. If you own the pub, you're the Landlord, of course. If you rent it from the brewery, you're the Licensee/Tenant/Manager.


----------



## Gargh (Jul 17, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Oh, and as long as we're admiring all things British, I was curious.  In the US, a tavern, bar or cocktail lounge has a _bartender_ to make and serve beverages.  In the U.K., at a pub, is it also a bartender?  Or a barman/barmaid?



More likely barman/barmaid... or if you're _really _posh it could be 'bar-keep'. Conversationally I'd be more likely to use 'the guy behind the bar'.  As in _'Ask the guy behind the bar'_ or _'See if the guy behind the bar's got one'_. Service industries are awkward for us since we lost the Empire :sour:


----------



## shinyford (Jul 17, 2013)

Gargh said:


> or if you're _really _posh it could be 'bar-keep'.


Only if said with a slightly nasal voice, while discussing real ale.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm hoisting a pint to salute the lot of you!


----------



## Fred (Jul 18, 2013)

Gargh said:


> ... or if you're _really _posh it could be 'bar-keep'...


As we are _always_ saying in my local, "Hail, Bar-Keep! Might I impose upon such a hearty fellow as yourself to send forth a busty tavern wench with a flagon of ale for these stout yeomen?"


----------



## Gargh (Jul 18, 2013)

Fred said:


> As we are _always_ saying in my local, "Hail, Bar-Keep! Might I impose upon such a hearty fellow as yourself to send forth a busty tavern wench with a flagon of ale for these stout yeomen?"



Thaaaaat's right. Ask the women to run all the hard yards - now that's definitely British


----------

